# Bob...OMG...zilla is GOING OVER THE EDGE of the Woodman Tower Sept. 22, 2012



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone,

Hello I'm not asking anyone to break the bank here and don't want this to be a financial burden for any of my Hobby Talker Buds

If a bunch of people ( :hat:  :dude:  :hat: ) put in $5.00 each it would help ALOT....oh and if any of you want to go down with me I will donate $40.00 to help you get started Feel free to donate any amount you feel comfortable with. I put a $50.00 non-refundable registration fee down already.

I will post pics up of this afterwords here. This all goes to help the BSA (Boy Scouts of America) oh and Cub Scouts too. 

I Bob Hovendick will be Rappelling down the side of the WOODMEN TOWER September 22,2012 on 1700 Farnam St. in Omaha Nebraska to help the BSA (Boy Scouts of America) raise money.

I'm asking for donations from everyone I know. To Rappel it will take $1,000.00 total in donations for me to GO OVER THE EDGE.

At first I was thinking NO WAY, NOT ME!! But, wanted to help the BSA. Was trying to get someone else to go from my work & would help them raise the money.

Larry Gardner from my work made copies of the Over The Edge flier I posted up on our work bulletin board. Larry enlarged my copy and put Fliers all over the place at work. On the refrigerator, doors, by work benches...EVERYWHERE...LOL You couldn't miss them.

At this point a couple people showed interest but, then they saw the $1,000.00 amount needed to GO OVER THE EDGE and didn't think they could raise the money. 

Realizing that nobody else from my work was going to do this, a light went off in my head. I will do it!!

I'm not afraid of heights and know the rappel people will show me how to do this so....PLEASE HELP ME WITH A DONATION!

The BSA has changed our Son Fletcher Hovendick and all the other Scouts lives in so many ways.

Those of you who know me well know that I stopped smoking as soon as I became an Assistant Cub Master for Pack 363 over a year ago. 

Have met so many people in Scouting that all are in this for the same reason as me. It's for the boys to get a chance to learn and have fun. Camp and help others...etc, etc, etc...

You can donate online or send a check using the link supplied here.

Thank You, Bob

Follow This Link to visit my personal web page and help me in my efforts to support BSA - Mid-America Council

******************************************************************************
Some email systems do not support the use of links and therefore this link may not appear to work. If so, copy and paste the following into your browser: 
http://macovertheedge.kintera.org/faf/r.asp?t=4&i=1001486&u=1001486-364014536&e=5948198352
******************************************************************************

Bob Hovendick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bob, I will see what I can do to help, just developed a crisis at the new house last night. Hot water tank is leaking (Dag Nabbit) but I was thinking... What about a carwash... You could ask the staff at Hooters for help. oh wait... might not be the best idea... I sometimes get ahead of myself and don't think things through... :tongue:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bob, I want to challenge others here to match my $20. We can all make a difference for these boys. I was a Scout a couple (Ha) years ago. It was a great experience.

Good Luck Bob.


Rob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Bob, I want to challenge others here to match my $20. We can all make a difference for these boys. I was a Scout a couple (Ha) years ago. It was a great experience.
> 
> Good Luck Bob.
> 
> ...


Rob..............:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Everyone here is First Class all the way!! 

Like I said before if you can't afford to donate right now then don't worry.

Unless something goes completely wrong I will do this again next year also!!

We just got done with a 3 hour Committee meeting. We plan our fun!! :hat:

I just talked all our leaders into doing a Skit for the kids at the next Camp out to Kick Off our Popcorn Kickoff sales campout. 
It was easy...I talked fast...made people laugh....then Zapped the crowd with O.K. who doesn't want to do this....Shazam!!!! Nobody said no. 

Bob...going to Pack 363s Pool Party right now...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Bob, I want to challenge others here to match my $20.
> 
> Good Luck Bob.
> 
> ...


Unlike all those athletes who said they gave 110% (which is impossible) I did. $22 ( I like the looks of that) electronically on the way.

Bob, tell the nice people about the tower. When I read the thread I got the idea it was just something the scouts built. It's a real building.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just click on the link below & my donation page will POP UP!!*



22tall said:


> Unlike all those athletes who said they gave 110% (which is impossible) I did. $22 ( I like the looks of that) electronically on the way.
> 
> Bob, tell the nice people about the tower. When I read the thread I got the idea it was just something the scouts built. It's a real building.


Thanks Rob!!!

110 %....that is great hahahahahahahaha 

Yep The Woodman Tower has been in Omaha forever and amazingly after all this time was the tallest building in Omaha until about 10 years ago. It is still the second tallest at almost 500 feet!!

Here is the link again...You just click on it to get to my donation page.

http://macovertheedge.kintera.org/f...9B77824&supId=364014536&emaillogid=5948198352

I actually come here now to check and see my donation results using this link.

The real Crazy thing about this is I may have actually have gotten several others into GOING OVER THE EDGE too. Some from our Pack, some from the other Gretna pack and also some from work....maybe....I know that I'm doing it. 

Bob...The only way up is down...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a video of past rappellings down the WOODMAN TOWER...






If you want to donate with a check there is a blue link that says "donation form" on the link on Post #6 above ...click on that and print. It has the address to mail.

Can use all the help to reach $1,000.00 I can get!! 

Bob...again thanks for all the support guys and gals...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You got bigger stones than me if you end up doing this


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> You got bigger stones than me if you end up doing this


There goes the Theory of Evolution if a Lizard has bigger stones than a Caveman!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

$233.00 raised to date...that is almost 25% of my total needed!! :hat:

Bob...Thanks guys...zilla


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*builds*

keep it up zilla where r my torinos at lol.:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

honda27 said:


> keep it up zilla where r my torinos at lol.:wave:


Doritos??? lol :wave:

$340.50 so far...again thanks BIG TIME to those of you who have helped me on my way...

Bob Hovendick (me) $50.00

Pack 363 Scouts - James Wolfe $50.00 08/05/2012 

HT- Richard Chiovaro $51.00 08/06/2012 

HT -Rob White $20.00 08/07/2012 

My Work - Rich Albertson $20.00 08/10/2012 

My Work - Jeff W. & Bob A. $20.00 08/16/2012 

HT- steven mosora $22.00 08/06/2012 

HT-Tyler Karstens $20.00 08/14/2012 

HT-Vern Doxtator $20.00 08/06/2012

HT-ed schoeneberger $22.50 08/17/2012 

HT- R L............... $25.00 O8/19/2012

My Mom............. $20.00 08/20/2012 

Follow This Link to visit my personal web page and help me in my efforts to support BSA - Mid-America Council

******************************************************************************
Some email systems do not support the use of links and therefore this link may not appear to work. If so, copy and paste the following into your browser: 
http://macovertheedge.kintera.org/faf/r.asp?t=4&i=1001486&u=1001486-364014536&e=5948198352
******************************************************************************

Bob Hovendick

Bob...I'm going down...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Still plugging away at this...*

 One month to go & have $755.50 of the $1,000.00 needed to GO OVER THE EDGE

I tell you this is crazy raising money for this but, am very Greatfull of everyone's help in this cause to help the Boy Scouts of America by donating. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Tonight we had a recruitment night. For the first time the Gretna Schools did not let us talk to the boys at school before our Recruitment night. 
This was told to us on very short notice so, we didn't have time to plan anything else. 

ZERO kids came to recruitment....DANG. 

We have always had good turn outs in the past but, not getting to talk to the boys with our FUN SKIT at the school really messed things up. 

We are not giving up....No......we are going to try and reach the kids door to door and at local day cares after school. 

We raise money selling Popcorn pretty soon. Some new recruits would sure help us out with this effort also. Every thing we do is Volunteer time from all involved. 

Selling Popcorn is the Cub Scouts only fund raiser of the year. Then we spend the rest of the year camping, Pinewood derby, boat racing or rocket racing, Den Meetings now that school is back, more camping, we just had a pool party and are getting ready to try our first Minnow (fish) races along with our Summer Pack Olympics combined.

We could use a few prayers to help get the boys that want to do Scouting in our Pack and also to give us Pack Leaders the extra energy and SMILE POWER to get things done. 

Bob Hovendick (me) $50.00

Pack 363 Scouts - James Wolfe $50.00 08/05/2012 

HT- Richard Chiovaro $51.00 08/06/2012 

HT -Rob White $20.00 08/07/2012 

My Work - Rich Albertson $20.00 08/10/2012 

My Work - Jeff W. & Bob A. $20.00 08/16/2012 

HT- steven mosora $22.00 08/06/2012 

HT-Tyler Karstens $20.00 08/14/2012 

HT-Vern Doxtator $20.00 08/06/2012

HT-ed schoeneberger $22.50 08/17/2012 

HT- R L............... $25.00 O8/19/2012

My Mom............. $20.00 08/20/2012

My Work - Larry G...(am mailing in his check so, not showing up yet)$35.00 

Family friend & Tax consultant...$20.00

Pack 363 Cub Scouts Bob & Alicia F. (363 Cubmaster & Super Friends too)...$20.00

HT - LDThomas.......$100.00

Jenny & Kipp K ( Gingers Sister and my Brother-in-law )...$200.00

Elizabeth R. $25.00 .... 08/28/2012 

My Work - Zach $25.00 .... 08/28/2012 

HT - roadrner.....$25.00....08/29/2012

 

Follow This Link to visit my personal web page and help me in my efforts to support BSA - Mid-America Council

******************************************************************************
Some email systems do not support the use of links and therefore this link may not appear to work. If so, copy and paste the following into your browser: 
http://macovertheedge.kintera.org/faf/r.asp?t=4&i=1001486&u=1001486-364014536&e=5948198352
******************************************************************************

Why do I support the Scouts so much?

Because, it gets kids involved in fun activities and helps them learn.
At the same time it involves their PARENTS as they get involved in our Camp Outs and other activities we do all year long.

This takes lots of planning and people with the same family goals to make this work. 
It works...move to Gretna and put your kids in Scouts please...LOL :wave:

Bob...I'm going down...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm not going to look down...OVER but, not down...that's the plan anyway*

The amount of help raising the money needed for the BSA in this event just blows me away...Thank You all!! 

Less than One month to go & have $755.50 of the $1,000.00 needed to GO OVER THE EDGE

Was told at work that if I went over without a rope that my $1,000.00 donation needed would have been already met. :lol:

Bob...It's getting closer...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Great Idea, for you. I'd need a 1 with six zeros following before I could do it.  Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Great Idea, for you. I'd need a 1 with six zeros following before I could do it.  Dave


Hahahahahahahhaahahhaah yeah 6 zeros...WOW! 

Thanks for the BOOST-ER over the Edge cash donation roadrner and everyone else from Hobby Talk.

I couldn't have done this without your help. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I don't get the money (it's for the BSA)...zilla

 One month to go & have $780.50 of the $1,000.00 needed to GO OVER THE EDGE

I tell you this is crazy raising money for this but, am very Greatfull of everyone's help in this cause to help the Boy Scouts of America by donating. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Tonight we had a recruitment night. For the first time the Gretna Schools did not let us talk to the boys at school before our Recruitment night. 
This was told to us on very short notice so, we didn't have time to plan anything else. 

ZERO kids came to recruitment....DANG. 

We have always had good turn outs in the past but, not getting to talk to the boys with our FUN SKIT at the school really messed things up. 

We are not giving up....No......we are going to try and reach the kids door to door and at local day cares after school. 

We raise money selling Popcorn pretty soon. Some new recruits would sure help us out with this effort also. Every thing we do is Volunteer time from all involved. 

Selling Popcorn is the Cub Scouts only fund raiser of the year. Then we spend the rest of the year camping, Pinewood derby, boat racing or rocket racing, Den Meetings now that school is back, more camping, we just had a pool party and are getting ready to try our first Minnow (fish) races along with our Summer Pack Olympics combined.

We could use a few prayers to help get the boys that want to do Scouting in our Pack and also to give us Pack Leaders the extra energy and SMILE POWER to get things done. 

Bob Hovendick (me) $50.00

Pack 363 Scouts - James Wolfe $50.00 08/05/2012 

HT- Richard Chiovaro $51.00 08/06/2012 

HT -Rob White $20.00 08/07/2012 

My Work - Rich Albertson $20.00 08/10/2012 

My Work - Jeff W. & Bob A. $20.00 08/16/2012 

HT- steven mosora $22.00 08/06/2012 

HT-Tyler Karstens $20.00 08/14/2012 

HT-Vern Doxtator $20.00 08/06/2012

HT-ed schoeneberger $22.50 08/17/2012 

HT- R L............... $25.00 O8/19/2012

My Mom............. $20.00 08/20/2012

My Work - Larry G...(am mailing in his check so, not showing up yet)$35.00 

Family friend & Tax consultant...$20.00

Pack 363 Cub Scouts Bob & Alicia F. (363 Cubmaster & Super Friends too)...$20.00

HT - LDThomas.......$100.00

Jenny & Kipp K ( Gingers Sister and my Brother-in-law )...$200.00

Elizabeth R. $25.00 .... 08/28/2012 

My Work - Zach $25.00 .... 08/28/2012 

HT - roadrner.....$25.00....08/29/2012

HT - Mike King...$25.00....09/02/12

 

Follow This Link to visit my personal web page and help me in my efforts to support BSA - Mid-America Council

******************************************************************************
Some email systems do not support the use of links and therefore this link may not appear to work. If so, copy and paste the following into your browser: 
http://macovertheedge.kintera.org/faf/r.asp?t=4&i=1001486&u=1001486-364014536&e=5948198352
******************************************************************************






Why do I support the Scouts so much?

Because, it gets kids involved in fun activities and helps them learn.
At the same time it involves their PARENTS as they get involved in our Camp Outs and other activities we do all year long.

This takes lots of planning and people with the same family goals to make this work. 
It works...move to Gretna and put your kids in Scouts please...LOL :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike King just donated $25.00 this weekend which brings Hobby Talk donations up to 11 people out of the 21 total so far.

 Less than 3 weeks to go & have $780.50 of the $1,000.00 needed to GO OVER THE EDGE

THANK YOU ALL!!

Bob...almost there...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*GOING OVER THE EDGE.............Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!*

My Father-In-Law just donated $220.00 this weekend and that is it!!

Ding, Ding, Ding....I get to GO OVER THE EDGE!!!

Thank you everyone!! It is much appreciated and won't forget the help and support given by those here on Hobby Talk.

11 days to go & have $1,000.50 of the $1,000.00 needed to GO OVER THE EDGE

If anyone still wants to donate to help the BSA I'm sure they would be grateful for anything more than the $1,000.50 already given to them to help the Scouts.

THANK YOU ALL!!

Bob...went 50 cents over...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is it Bob is officially going over the edge. I know that I would not do this. Go Bob Go !!!!!!!


Rob


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Over the edge...*

Will we get any pictures of Bob-zilla swatting at airplanes while scaling the Woodmen Towers? :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I would like to drive in and Click some picture of Bob Zilla scaling the Woodman Tower.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah baby, it was that extra .50 cents I threw in, lol.

GOOD LUCK BOB


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I would like to drive in and Click some picture of Bob Zilla scaling the Woodman Tower.


I E-MAILED KATE who is in charge of donations and asked for an early time slot because, I will be going to Camp Eagle for Webelo training. I get to Camp Out overnight in a Tent, in the Outdoors with all the bugs and Wild Animals. lol

Kate gave me the 10:00 am time slot to go over the edge September 22 - Next Saturday!

If there is any time change I will let you know but, I'm pretty sure this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

:hat: Almost time!! :hat:

:woohoo:

Rob it would be great to have you there right before I fall down...Uh I mean go down!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LDThomas said:


> Will we get any pictures of Bob-zilla swatting at airplanes while scaling the Woodmen Towers? :wave:


Hahahahahahaahaha

Bob...I'll even pick up a Bus and Throw it back down...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah baby, it was that extra .50 cents I threw in, lol.
> 
> GOOD LUCK BOB


eD...RALMAO Thank You All :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Paul Frazier of Fraziers Heating and Air gave me $100.00 today as he wanted to be part of this. 

I told Paul (the owner of the Company I work for) that I had already met the $1,000.00 required amount but, he said that was O.K. he still wanted to help out....Very Cool!

Have an hour left right now to finish writing up a Skit for this weekends Pack 363 Popcorn Kickoff overnight Camp out. 

From 7:00pm to 8:00pm tonight it will be me and a bunch of Scout Moms planning for this event. 

I want to thank all the Moms and Dads involved in Scouting as they are the ones that take the time and help all of the Scouts be able to have fun in Scouting! :hat:  :woohoo: 

We don't get paid in money but, in the knowledge that what we are doing helps the Boys learn Life Lessons that they don't teach in school.

Our Den 18 just took their Whittling Chip lesson and now can use their knife at our Camp outs. Safety first!! Fletcher is SO EXCITED and has a Knife holder that goes on his belt...He is ready for camping this weekend!

Bob...thinks Scouting is fun...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I E-MAILED KATE who is in charge of donations and asked for an early time slot because, I will be going to Camp Eagle for Webelo training. I get to Camp Out overnight in a Tent, in the Outdoors with all the bugs and Wild Animals. lol

Kate gave me the 10:00 am time slot to go over the edge September 22 - Next Saturday!

If there is any time change I will let you know but, I'm pretty sure this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

:hat: Almost time!! :hat:

:woohoo:

Rob it would be great to have you there right before I fall down...Uh I mean go down!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LDThomas said:


> Will we get any pictures of Bob-zilla swatting at airplanes while scaling the Woodmen Towers? :wave:


Hahahahahahaahaha

Bob...I'll even pick up a Bus and Throw it back down...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Better let him know what you're wearing so he can spot ya!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Better let him know what you're wearing so he can spot ya!!


I'll be wearing a black windbreaker with LARGE MOONEYES on the back of it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Darn I was hoping you would rent a spider man or Gorilla suit, better yet... GodZilla LoL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Darn I was hoping you would rent a spider man or Gorilla suit, better yet... GodZilla LoL


The Gorilla suit had crossed my mind Friday at work plymouth71....hahahahaha






How cool would it be to dress up as Ghost Rider and drive a flaming motorcycle up the WOODMEN tower...Yeah!

Bob...wait I gotta go down (DOH)...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Just saw on the local news that we had an Over The Edge today, to benefit the special olympics. The over-the-edge crew must be headed west to drop ya off a building!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bless you real good, Bob..."What, are you NUTS?!"...Zilla.
Wish I could take your place.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:GOOD LUCK Zilla dude:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bob is back on the Ground safe and sound. I will try to load the video.

Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the update 0xx


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Bob is back on the Ground safe and sound. I will try to load the video.
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob thanks for comming down and seeing me OFF..........Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah:freak:

It was great to have Friends and Family watch me GO OVER THE EDGE!!

Had a Helmet camera on and passed it over to Bill when he went over after me from Pack 363 also.

I have to go RIGHT NOW. Just got back and now 4 of us are doing an Adult Webelo CAMP Training. 
Have all my stuff in the driveway and they will be here in 5 min to pick me up.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Thank you all from Hobby Talk who donated $$$$$$ and made this happen!! :wave: Couldn't have done it without you...wait till you see the video as I did talk about how everything looked ho scale...hahahaha

Bob...Now it's official...I'M OVER THE EDGE and then some...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats Bob .... over the EDGE ... Zilla.
have fun


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Bob... you're freaking nuts, but in a good way...Zilla!! 

I know that HO scale feeling... about 10 years ago I was doing courier work which put me in NYC daily. From the 75th floor of the world trade center looking down to the street was wicked.. I'm just glad it wasn't windy or the towers would have been swaying.. :drunk:

Glad you made it down safe and sound!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YIPPIE!!!!!! Way to go dude.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Jerry I'm the one in the back behind the Tye Dye Tree Hugger Gal.

You have to click on the pictures below the one showing until some Spartan guy in green shows up. This is us on the roof

http://odc.omaha.com/index.php?u_page=5002&p=3962

 the link may take a bit to load up but, if you wait just a bit it will show up

NOTE: Mooneyes on my jacket and LARGE Mooneyes are on the back of this jacket. 

My Sweet Mother-In-Law sewed these patches on for me because she is very CL!!

Putting my feet on the edge and then lowering myself 180 degres was a little nerve racking with my back level with the concrete way, way, way below.

I did get to be on a secured line before it was my turn and look over the edge...OMG...LOOKED STRAIGHT DOWN...OMG!! 
You don't get to do this every day.

Back from camp and went right to distributing Popcorn as the Popcorn Kernel.

Now we just need to sell Popcorn for the month of October.

Bob...Over the Edge is Over ( DANG that went fast)...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm. Popcorn Kernel. Kernel, Colonel. Colonel Klink. Colonel Klinks Popcorn Sounds like a great idea for a Slot Car... I'll leave the rest to your imagination Bob...


----------

